

Former Employees of Google Prepare Rival Search Engine - senthil_rajasek
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/28/technology/28cool.html?ref=business

======
timcederman
I'm not sure I'd call it a rival yet... very disappointing results.
<http://www.cederman.com/?p=97>

